# Weaving yarn



## cheryln (May 25, 2016)

Curious where you buy your weaving yarn. Both warp and weft.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I buy from Woolery and paradise fibers. Paradise fibers now have points you can use to buy $10. off your price cards. So you get points with every purchase. Will be going to the fiber fest here in Sept to look for roving and weaving cones and yarns. Have to start saving my pennies. lol There is a post about this further down. Scroll through the post some really amazing things there. I have also purchased right here on KP for some really pretty wool I bought some silk to. So my stash is growing. lol
Here is the post.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-412562-1.html


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Right now, I'm using stash. I love warping with fingering weight & weaving (weft) with lace weight. It makes such a lovely fabric. But, be careful with an unplied yarn or a thin & thick for the warp. If you are using a rigid heddle, the rubbing of the heddle can cause both to break. I might try a thick & thin again but I will use my 8 dent heddle instead of my 12 dent like I did last time. I really want to try mohair, but that comes with its own challenges. Right now, I'm weaving with a varigated sock yarn for the warp and a very thin, badly plied, hand spun for the weft & it is really pretty.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Planned buying Yarn Barn, Lawrence, Kansas 
Impulse buying at shows!


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I use any yarn I have in my stash-which is huge. I have cones of cotton (from machine knitting) as well as baby dk yarn from crocheting and knitting. I use any and all kinds. Interesting fabrics can come from warping with heavier yarn then weaving with a thinner or thick and thin; also, reverse the process. The last towels I made used a 10 dent with 5/2 or 8/2 cream color doubled, then one woven with a dark thick and thin plain weave, the other used a colored thread pickup design but both with slightly thinner thread. Makes a soft pleasing look. Peaches and cream as warp, then thinner cotton as weft also makes a nice towel. So try what you have. Most of my cotton came from Stephanies and some from Lunatic Fringe as well as Wal Mart.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

thanks for all the useful info!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

We got the yarn for warping our warp weighted loom from Earth Guild in Ashville, NC. The warp thread have to be sturdy, so we bought Navajo wool yarn. It's really done well for us with all the people who try using the loom - gets lots of wear. We dyed it -I don't remember if it comes in colors other than white.

Earth Guild also has a large supply of dyes, mordents, washing soda, etc that one needs for natural dyeing. And the staff is wonderfully helpful. We first met Earth Guild folk at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival. I think they also go to other similar events and they do mail order, if you can't get to Ashville!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the colors of your yarns so like the fall. Bright but cheery not over whelming.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Ilmacheryl--your weaving is beautiful. Love the color.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

nellig said:


> Ilmacheryl--your weaving is beautiful. Love the color.


Thanks!


----------

